# Swampland



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BIG THANKS to Lance and Rachael for hosting an awesome gathering!! The food and rod building fellowship was perfecto. Thanks, also, to all the sponsors and their contributions...Batson, American Tackle, VooDoo, Anglers Resource/Fuji, Decal Connection, Mudhole, etc. Hope everyone is getting home safe and sound. Great meeting everyone! I didn't take any pics, but if ya did, post em when ya can. Jerry


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Good Times*

Jerry,

Great meeting you. Had a lot of fun and looking forward to more events.

Chad


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Rachael and myself would like to thank everyone that came down to our rodbuilders gathering. We had a total of 55 people, including a past Bass Masters Classic Champion, Jack Hains. We hope that everyone had a great time. 
We'd also like to give a special thanks to the vendors that graciously took time from their busy schedule to be here with us. Bill Batson and Karry Batson of Batson Enterprises, Ben Stein from American Tackle Co Place, Donnie Paul from Anglers Resource, Casey Poirtier from VooDoo Rods, Billy Vivona,and Harold T Durham, President of the Rodbuilders Guild. They all donated some very nice door prizes, along with prizes from RodGeeks and MHX. Everyone walked away with a prize.
Also thanks to the guys that took the time to do certain demo's on marbling, finishing, cross wraps, lathe work and grip making. Lots of discussions were going on at different times about rodbuilding topics in general.
Thanks again everyone that helped make our gathering a success and we'll definitely looking forward to out third annual Gathering in the Swamps. Here's a few photos of the event.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

More photos.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

And even more.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

thank you Lance and Rachael for the incredible hospitality and tremendous opportunity to exchange ideas and learn from true leaders and innovators. It was nice to meet 2cool members like Jerry, who, being from the Dallas area, I had never met. 

What stood out to me as well was the incredible generosity of the sponsors. Every person in attendance received a door prize, but we are not talking Koozies here. The gifts were things like HIGH quality blanks and guide sets. The representatives from the vendors were also around all day to talk rod building, and were eager to discuss and check out your work and talk fishing. 

Seeing the examples of terrific work like EVA, acrylic and cork grips, cross wraps, guide wraps, etc was awesome. Ideas for future projects just rush into your head. Oh, and i walked away w/ a couple of blanks, 5 new thread shade packs, some guide sets and boring stuff like epoxy. So I am set for a little while at least. Thank you again, Swampland, and I will see you next year. Jim


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice showing Lance, great turnout and it looks like every one had fun the most important part. Great job and I hope that it becomes an annual event and that I can make it next year.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I normally don't complain about being old but I will this time. If I had been a few years younger I would have been there. I went to a seminar that Dale Clemens had in Austin in the early 80's and am still using some of the info that I learned there. That was before Goags and Lance were born. I can only guess how many ideas were exchanged there at Swampland. And it looks like Lance had more reps there than we had in a local gathering a couple of weeks ago. Good job Lance!.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good stuff


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a great time meeting old friends again, putting faces to friends I hadn't met yet, and making new friends this past weekend. The demo's were great, the information shared, invaluable, and the camaraderie, priceless. Thank you Lance and Rachael for once again opening your house to us and hosting one of the greatest events i've personally been to. I can't wait until we do this again next year.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Lance and Rachael for all your hospitality! Demos Saturday by Billy V, Harold, and Bill were outstanding. Thanks also to the manufacturer reps that were there. Good to meet a bunch of great people.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Man looks like a great turn out! Definitely going to try harder to make the next one!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Had a awesome time and enjoyed meeting everyone !
Those of you that didn't make it I strongly encourage you all to make it next year.

Lance and Rachel were awesome hosts!!!! Thanks from both of us. A big thanks to Ben and his crew from American Tackle, Bill and Kerry Batson, Billy Vivona and all the other reps!!!!!


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone that could have made this but didn't - screwed themselves. YOu don't know how much you miss out on until you attend one of these gatherings - EVERY LEVEL contributes to an awesome time - rodbuilding info, seeing stuff first hand, Q&A, food, laughing, more laughing, meeting others with a common interest, fishing talk, building friendships. 

I've already began making plans with Lance for next year, and will be trying to get others from around the country to make time to attend as well.


----------

